# Bar harbor maine



## happybaby (Sep 12, 2017)

thinking of going there within next few weeks
Recommendations on places to stay near the waterfront or easy walk

Not bayviewsaw that's 400 a night 
Something within reason

Want to go someplace for my upcoming birthday!!!

Place to stop on drive there from western pa.  It's a 14 hr drive.  Too much for a day

Wanted to do a cruise to there into Nova Scotia but too late for planning


----------



## amycurl (Sep 12, 2017)

I would stay in NY or VT, depending on how far "west" in PA you are (when we used to drive to BH from Reading, PA, we'd stay with my aunt in Glen Falls.) There are heaps of B&Bs, small inns, and full service hotels in Bar Harbor, all of which would be an easy walk to the water. (Bar Harbor is a pretty small place, and walking is way easier than driving.) Some of my favorites: Atlantic Oceanside, the Bluenose, and the Balance Rock Inn (this is one of my favorite places for cocktails in Bar Harbor.) My friend just stayed in an incredible ocean-view room at the Bluenose that was very reasonably priced (found on Hotels.com, I think.) 

Enjoy your stay! October is a beautiful time to visit--fewer tourists overall, but more from cruise ships...bring a jacket.


----------



## happybaby (Sep 13, 2017)

Thanks for the info!!! We are north of Pittsburgh near the Ohio line

I woukd like the cruise but kinda late to book.  I also feel chilly on the ship now for a cruise?   Maybe next time

How many days in BH.  I'm thinking 4 nights.  Then go elsewhere on way home
We like casinos also. And there are a few around.  We could go rt 90 also and stop at niagara which is a 4 hr drive home

Stop someplace in between also
Can't do the 14 hr drives anymore.  They end up 15 hrs or more with stops!!!





amycurl said:


> I would stay in NY or VT, depending on how far "west" in PA you are (when we used to drive to BH from Reading, PA, we'd stay with my aunt in Glen Falls.) There are heaps of B&Bs, small inns, and full service hotels in Bar Harbor, all of which would be an easy walk to the water. (Bar Harbor is a pretty small place, and walking is way easier than driving.) Some of my favorites: Atlantic Oceanside, the Bluenose, and the Balance Rock Inn (this is one of my favorite places for cocktails in Bar Harbor.) My friend just stayed in an incredible ocean-view room at the Bluenose that was very reasonably priced (found on Hotels.com, I think.)
> 
> Enjoy your stay! October is a beautiful time to visit--fewer tourists overall, but more from cruise ships...bring a jacket.


----------



## happybaby (Sep 13, 2017)

We do belong to rci.  Wyndham best western and Hilton also.  But I don't think enough points for free stays 

Will check into bluenose again



happybaby said:


> Thanks for the info!!! We are north of Pittsburgh near the Ohio line
> 
> I woukd like the cruise but kinda late to book.  I also feel chilly on the ship now for a cruise?   Maybe next time
> 
> ...


----------



## happybaby (Sep 13, 2017)

Thinking of staying around Hartford ct
How many nights to stay in BH 

Is 2 full days enough 3 nights. Then leave after noon on check out day
Thinking of touring town and a tour to Arcadia.    Or stay 4 night




amycurl said:


> I would stay in NY or VT, depending on how far "west" in PA you are (when we used to drive to BH from Reading, PA, we'd stay with my aunt in Glen Falls.) There are heaps of B&Bs, small inns, and full service hotels in Bar Harbor, all of which would be an easy walk to the water. (Bar Harbor is a pretty small place, and walking is way easier than driving.) Some of my favorites: Atlantic Oceanside, the Bluenose, and the Balance Rock Inn (this is one of my favorite places for cocktails in Bar Harbor.) My friend just stayed in an incredible ocean-view room at the Bluenose that was very reasonably priced (found on Hotels.com, I think.)
> 
> Enjoy your stay! October is a beautiful time to visit--fewer tourists overall, but more from cruise ships...bring a jacket.


----------



## theo (Sep 13, 2017)

happybaby said:


> Thinking of staying around Hartford ct
> How many nights to stay in BH
> 
> Is 2 full days enough 3 nights. Then leave after noon on check out day
> Thinking of touring town and a tour to Arcadia.    Or stay 4 night



IMnsHO,  Bar Harbor itself has nothing to offer that can't be covered in a day. A lot of tourist / T-shirt / souvenir / trinket shops and frankly, not much else.
Nearby Acadia National Park is of course another story entirely; very beautiful and certainly not to be missed --- and *not* Bar Harbor. 

If you are outdoors oriented, allocate plenty of time for Acadia N.P. Maybe consider renting bikes to ride the old "carriage roads" within the park from the Rockefeller bygone days of yesteryear (much of what is now Acadia N.P. on MDI was once privately owned by the Rockefellers. John D. Rockefeller had the carriage roads and beautiful stone bridges built just for his own personal use and recreational entertainment). The Schoodic Peninsula portion of Acadia N.P., entirely separate and some miles away further "Downeast", had no such origins or any association with the Rockefellers, afaik.

Overnight around Hartford?  Why??? Unless you are in dire need of insurance, a more boring / vanilla place could not likely be found *anywhere.*


----------



## happybaby (Sep 13, 2017)

I'm only looking for a place to sleep for the night half way to BH    Where do you suggest?
We are coming from the Pittsburgh pa area     Hartford is about a 9 hr drive with about 6 more the following day
Many cruises go to BH so I don't think it could be that boring     Most places are touristy and trinket shops
 We plan on a tour to Arcadia NP    We are not able to do the bike riding or hiking
shop eat some site seeing

We will be coming back home the northern route thru Albany and Utica NY     any suggestions on places to stop there

How about going thru Springfield MA beyond Harford


----------



## amycurl (Sep 13, 2017)

Theo lives on the southern ME coast, so he has his perspective. I find the southern Maine coast to be....flat.  Bar Harbor is not so much about Bar Harbor, it's about Mount Desert Island, and Acadia National Park. You can spend weeks exploring the park and not see it all. MDI has two sides--Bar Harbor and Northeast Harbor on one, and then the communities of Southwest Harbor, Bass Harbor (where the lighthouse is,) etc. on the other, known as the "quietside." Yes, there's a lot BH that is very "touristy," but there are places on MDI that can be almost deserted (esp. in the fall.)

And I would not bother paying for a tour of Acadia. Take the FREE Island Explorer buses (which I believe runs through at least Columbus Day weekend) that leave from the Village Green in BH and cover almost the whole island (with the exception of the top of Cadillac Mountain.) And do plan to get out and take a walk, even if you don't rent bikes. Do one of the free ranger programs offered by the NPS. It's one of my favorite spots on the planet, and deserves to be seen from outside a vehicle window.

Personally, if you can make it to Sturbridge, MA, that's where I would stay. Or along the Hudson River in NY (Newburgh) before crossing into CT. My two cents. On the way back, maybe Stockbridge, MA.


----------



## tonyg (Sep 14, 2017)

Theo's comments are valid (maybe not about vanilla unless the midwest is excluded). Still a 5-6 hour drive from Sturbridge after that first travel day. I'm not sure when the Cruise boats stop visiting Bar Harbor, but that's something to see. There is a waterfront walkway in Bar Harbor that starts at the dock/parking lot and eventually winds back to downtown. Aside from the main park, there are other park sites, including the Schoodic peninsula which is aways downeast on route 1. Things start slowing down and closing in October so Bar Harbor may not be the traffic jam tourist trap it is in the summer. There was a time when Labor Day was the end of the tourist season.


----------



## theo (Sep 14, 2017)

amycurl said:


> Theo lives *on the southern ME coast*, so he has his perspective.



Theo is in *mid-coast* *Maine* as far as I know (several hours away from the southern ME coast)..... but yes, he surely *does* have his own perspective.


----------



## Glynda (Sep 14, 2017)

We like to spend a night at Mystic, Connecticut, on our way to Maine or The Cape.


----------



## happybaby (Sep 14, 2017)

Thank you very much for your helpful information
Do you think if we left on a Wednesday stopped and arrived in BH late Thursday afternoon and stay 3 nights is enough time
We would have all of Friday and Saturday and maybe til about noon or so on Saturday before heading back to PA again stopping for 2 nights someplace
I was thinking Vernon NY because we like to try different casinos!
as far as going to BH maybe in Springfield MA and do a quick walk thru at Dr Seuss     brings back memories of the kids when young

Going to BH just need a place to stop  not much sight seeing

Also I was looking to stay at Harborside Marina and Hotel on West St

The bus mentioned to the NP    do we get off at areas and buses frequent there     due to health issues we don't walk a lot    especially hikes climbing hills etc that is why I thought the tour would be nice   or can we drive and go at our own pace


Is it worth the drive from PA/Ohio border to stay 3 nights with breaks in between  or should we stay 4 nights

Also what is the Acadia Night festival about Sept 21-24











amycurl said:


> Theo lives on the southern ME coast, so he has his perspective. I find the southern Maine coast to be....flat.  Bar Harbor is not so much about Bar Harbor, it's about Mount Desert Island, and Acadia National Park. You can spend weeks exploring the park and not see it all. MDI has two sides--Bar Harbor and Northeast Harbor on one, and then the communities of Southwest Harbor, Bass Harbor (where the lighthouse is,) etc. on the other, known as the "quietside." Yes, there's a lot BH that is very "touristy," but there are places on MDI that can be almost deserted (esp. in the fall.)
> 
> And I would not bother paying for a tour of Acadia. Take the FREE Island Explorer buses (which I believe runs through at least Columbus Day weekend) that leave from the Village Green in BH and cover almost the whole island (with the exception of the top of Cadillac Mountain.) And do plan to get out and take a walk, even if you don't rent bikes. Do one of the free ranger programs offered by the NPS. It's one of my favorite spots on the planet, and deserves to be seen from outside a vehicle window.
> 
> Personally, if you can make it to Sturbridge, MA, that's where I would stay. Or along the Hudson River in NY (Newburgh) before crossing into CT. My two cents. On the way back, maybe Stockbridge, MA.


----------



## amycurl (Sep 14, 2017)

I would stay four nights, but that is me. It takes us about the same amount of time to drive up there as it will you to drive over, and my rule of thumb is that I need as much time there as it takes me to get there--so, four travel days, I'd want at least four days there.


----------



## amycurl (Sep 14, 2017)

And self-driving and stopping when you want is the way to go. Be sure to have popovers at the Asticou Inn in Northeast Harbor (not the Pond House!), pick up pitas to go at Pick-a-Pita in Southwest Harbor and then have a picnic lunch at Seawell and enjoy yourself! And Harborside is very nice.


----------



## Dave Landry (Sep 14, 2017)

happybaby said:


> I'm only looking for a place to sleep for the night half way to BH    Where do you suggest?
> We are coming from the Pittsburgh pa area     Hartford is about a 9 hr drive with about 6 more the following day
> Many cruises go to BH so I don't think it could be that boring     Most places are touristy and trinket shops
> We plan on a tour to Arcadia NP    We are not able to do the bike riding or hiking
> ...



On your way home you may enjoy Lake George area. Very touristy with many stores and restaurants. Or just a little south of there is Saratoga which is a cute little college town. Many restaurants and a small casino with a horse racing track.


----------



## 1st Class (Sep 14, 2017)

Late September and early October is peak season for color in the Adirondacks, so I'd suggest driving from BH to either Essex or Bolton Landing, NY, then south on the Adirondack Northway. If you have the time and interest, Lake Placid is nearby and was home to the 1980 Winter Olympics and the museum is worth a stop.  Whiteface Mountain also has a nice gondola ride that is gorgeous when the leaf colors are at their best!


----------



## theo (Sep 15, 2017)

happybaby said:


> Also what is the Acadia Night festival about Sept 21-24



Not conducted or sponsored by Acadia N.P., but takes place within Acadia N.P. afaik. Acadia Night Sky Festival is a volunteer-organized annual "event" conducted for about the past 8 or so years. It's largely for folks with a keen interest in astronomy.  So called "light pollution" always makes it difficult to view the night sky unimpeded in  populated areas.  The "festival" provides / celebrates a "Downeast" venue and opportunity to view the night sky and stars largely unimpeded by "polluting" ambient light sources.  There are "workshops" , lectures, some telescopes on hand. Have never actually attended, might do so some time.


----------



## amycurl (Sep 15, 2017)

The Night Sky Festival is privately organized in partnership with the Park. Here's the link:
http://www.acadianightskyfestival.com/

There's lots of cool speakers and associated events.

I've never been able to attend, but my mother says great things about it.


----------



## amycurl (Sep 15, 2017)

The Night Sky Festival is privately organized in partnership with the Park. Here's the link:
http://www.acadianightskyfestival.com/

There's lots of cool speakers and associated events.

I've never been able to attend, but my mother says great things about it.


----------



## missyrcrews (Sep 15, 2017)

theo said:


> Theo is in *mid-coast* *Maine* as far as I know (several hours away from the southern ME coast)..... but yes, he surely *does* have his own perspective.


Lord have mercy...YES....mid-coast Maine and southern Maine are two entirely different places.  This just made me guffaw out loud!    (From another mid-coast Mainer!)


----------



## amycurl (Sep 15, 2017)

In my defense, they are both south of downeast Maine.  (And I didn't know exactly where Theo lives.) 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bunk (Sep 16, 2017)

If you for a place to spend a few hours during the day to visit, Hartford might be a good place to stop.

We spent a weekend in Hartford a few years ago.  We really enjoyed the Mark Twain museum and the Wadsworth Atheneum.  Both are quite good and neither is vanilla.  We then drove to Stockbridge and liked going to the Norman Rockwell Museum.


----------



## tonyg (Sep 16, 2017)

We are at Acadia Village Resort now and might check out the night festival- tho we are leaving the next morning and the weather is still a little questionable.


----------



## theo (Sep 16, 2017)

tonyg said:


> We are at Acadia Village Resort now and might check out the night festival- tho we are leaving the next morning and the weather is still a little questionable.



Tony, can you take a moment to briefly describe whatever upgrades / changes were reportedly made at Acadia Village Resort recently, apparently involving a new exercise or activity room? I know that *something* was done there, just don't know any of the details.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## PamMo (Sep 16, 2017)

Sorry to highjack this thread, but it appears there are a lot of Maine Tuggers here. We're on a grand circle trip through New England and E Canada - areas we've never been before. It's been amazing - it is SO beautiful up here! We're in the Atlantic provinces now, before heading back south for a week in Kennebunk, ME. Any suggestions for places/things to do in ME that we shouldn't miss? Thanks!


----------



## happybaby (Sep 17, 2017)

PamMo said:


> Sorry to highjack this thread, but it appears there are a lot of Maine Tuggers here. We're on a grand circle trip through New England and E Canada - areas we've never been before. It's been amazing - it is SO beautiful up here! We're in the Atlantic provinces now, before heading back south for a week in Kennebunk, ME. Any suggestions for places/things to do in ME that we shouldn't miss? Thanks!


----------



## happybaby (Sep 17, 2017)

Thanks to all who helped me plan a BH trip. I was getting excited and looking forward to maybe even extend our stay and visit places tuggers have suggested

But now all is on hold!!!!  We had to take mom (92) to ER Thursday evening
Too much going on.  Infections etc
Then wevsee hurricane Jose with uncertainty

If not now this fall I plan on BH in the future

Now mom is of main concern
Thanks to all!!!!


----------



## happybaby (Sep 17, 2017)

Thanks to all who helped me plan a BH trip. I was getting excited and looking forward to maybe even extend our stay and visit places tigers have suggested 

But now all is on hold!!!!  We had to take mom (92) to ER Thursday evening 
Too much going on.  Infections etc
Then wevsee hurricane Jose with uncertainty 

If not now this fall I plan on BH in the future 

Now mom is of main concern 
Thanks to all!!!!


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 17, 2017)

There are so many great places to eat fresh lobster and very fresh seafood in Bar Harbour. We also, did the Acadia National Park bus tour and it was awesome; on our bus tour you could see the various cruise ships in port for a day.  This was during the fall cruising season some years ago.


----------



## tonyg (Sep 18, 2017)

theo said:


> Tony, can you take a moment to briefly describe whatever upgrades / changes were reportedly made at Acadia Village Resort recently, apparently involving a new exercise or activity room? I know that *something* was done there, just don't know any of the details.  Thanks in advance.



Greg - no recent changes here at Acadia Village other than the Monday, morning breakfast for 8:30- 10:00 AM. Everything else is as it was when we were here in June. They did put an addition on the clubhouse last winter which included an equipped exercise room and increased the common area where they do the meet and greet.


----------

